# Look what I just scored!



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

If it's real, this will officially be the oldest tin of tobacco I own...

NOS! Vintage Prince Albert in the Can Tobacco 1926 Tax Seal. Santa Box | eBay

If it's not real, oh well, it will still look terrific in my office!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

That can looks mint!


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

That looks remarkably good for something almost 90 years old. I suspect that the tax stamp is simply referencing a 1926 law pertaining to the tax. The box certainly looks more 50s/60s to me. Regardless, it's old. And if it is still properly sealed it should be great. Let us know.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

ChronoB said:


> That looks remarkably good for something almost 90 years old. I suspect that the tax stamp is simply referencing a 1926 law pertaining to the tax. The box certainly looks more 50s/60s to me. Regardless, it's old. And if it is still properly sealed it should be great. Let us know.


You know, you are probably right about that. I don't know enough about tax stamps to even hazard a guess. I'll try researching it online to see if I can date it based on that santa promo...

Edit: a simple search found this ad from 1952 (http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1952-Santa-C...igarettes-Prince-Albert-Pipe-Ad-/190318249129). It looks like the same box...


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

The lids on the pre WWII tins were different. The edges of the lid were rounded and they didn't have the little key tab. I would buy 1950s. It is old enough that the tin was still a pound. I don't remember when they went to 14 ounces, but it was still in a metal tin for some time after it was shrunk.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Odds are it's older than me, so I go with "old". 
Nice score, Dan!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Dan,
This actually piqued my interest and according to what I found the tax stamp on your tin is series 125 (ran from 102 to 125) and is circa 1955. Here's a link if your curious. Very nice score, sir!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

nikonnut said:


> Dan,
> This actually piqued my interest and according to what I found the tax stamp on your tin is series 125 (ran from 102 to 125) and is circa 1955. Here's a link if your curious. Very nice score, sir!


That's it! Thanks for the help!! So this tin is from 1955 and is 57 years old!

Now, I wonder what the tobacco will be like? Next question for everyone, would you open it??


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

I would open it and enjoy the hell out 
of it ASAP. Especially at that low price. Great find.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

for under 30 bucks what do you have to loose? i say pop it open and see what you got!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Great find Dan. I love getting those old tins. Sorry I missed it but glad a puff guy got it.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet! :thumb:


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

That certainly is cool, I could only open it if I had two or was approaching my deathbed, I'm just sentimental about stuff like that.

Plus who knew Santa smoked PA.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice score Dan!!! Congrats.

Now opening it..... Hmmm.... I don't know if I would. Or give it another 3 years for an even 60?!?!?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I would *definitely* open it and smoke it. Nice score! :thumb:


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd have to chime in on the open it side, although I'd be careful opening and maybe have some fresh PA on hand to give me contrast. That's very cool, chances to smoke near 60 year old tobacco are hard to come by.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Your tin would make Steve Books cry!

"45 yr old burley, feh! I'll see you and raise you 15 years!!!":fencing:


Smoke that mother.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Smoke it, Dan. While an epicurean might find sufficient happiness in simply having and adoring it day to day, any pipe smoker worth his salt is an ardent hedonist. "Puff, drink and be merry, for tomorrow we may die."


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yep. Time to decide if you're a collector or a smoker...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Yep. Time to decide if you're a collector or a smoker...


ound: Well, my wife thinks I'm a HOARDER, especially when she glances at my cellar in the closet...

You guys are right, I'm definitely going to open it.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Xodar said:


> I'd have to chime in on the open it side, although I'd be careful opening and *maybe have some fresh PA on hand to give me contrast. * That's very cool, chances to smoke near 60 year old tobacco are hard to come by.


+1, no maybe about it. Definitely have some fresh on hand to compare.

And give us a review when you do try it!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

DanR said:


> ound: Well, my wife thinks I'm a HOARDER, especially when she glances at my cellar in the closet...


I mentioned to a nonsmoking friend at one point that I had five years of tobacco on hand; after the look I got from him, I'll never mention such things again except here. At my age, everything seems to be a warning sign that I'm losing it...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> +1, no maybe about it. Definitely have some fresh on hand to compare.
> 
> And give us a review when you do try it!


I'll make sure you know exactly how it tastes! :biggrin:


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

Perhaps you can video tape yourself opening it and showing your initial experience with the tobacco for youtube...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Just noticed this comment about tax stamps on this site: DATING ENGLISH TINNED TOBACCO

_A US tax stamp or remnants of the same is indicative of a tin dating from the 1950's or earlier. Note that the printed year on the tax stamp, 1926, is the year the tax law was enacted and says nothing about the age of the tin. However, if the tax stamp is largely intact you will find printed a "Series number", e.g. "SERIES 124". Adding 29 to that number will give you the approximate year of the tin, e.g. a tin with a series 124 tax stamp dates to around 1953. On occasion a US customs date will also be found rubber stamped on the tax stamp, this date will also give you the approximate date of importation. _


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

i was thinking about this thread last night while trying to fall asleep (sad I know). How about an update???


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Not sad at all, Scotch, I've been wondering as well. Dan is on here regularly, and I can't imagine he would have smoked it and not told his bestest puff buddies about it :lol: so I assume he hasn't smoked it yet.

What about it, Dan?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> Not sad at all, Scotch, I've been wondering as well. Dan is on here regularly, and I can't imagine he would have smoked it and not told his bestest puff buddies about it :lol: so I assume he hasn't smoked it yet.
> 
> What about it, Dan?


I've been thinking a lot lately about this too.

I haven't opened it yet. I plan to, but I have seriously been considering the video requests on here and just haven't found the right time to set everything up and "tape" it (that should give away my age). Maybe tomorrow??

I have been smoking some fresh PA lately to calibrate the ole taste buds so I can give a comparative review. Stay tuned to this channel folks!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

op2:

:ranger:

op2:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## zx7rider (Jul 6, 2012)

That's awesome that you're sending out samples. I'm looking forward to hearing how it tastes.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Dan,
That's very generous of you, sir! I'm looking forward to hearing what it's like


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

nikonnut said:


> Dan,
> That's very generous of you, sir! I'm looking forward to hearing what it's like


What do you mean "hearing what it's like?" You helped me determine the age. You are definitely on the list!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice gesture Dan, will be interesting to see multiple opinions on this.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

A candidate for the greatest pipe tobacco video of all time! :hail:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> A candidate for the greatest pipe tobacco video of all time! :hail:


You're too kind, sir! I can't wait for all you PA Afficianados to try this stuff.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow Dan, How lucky is that?! As far as smoking it, once it's gone...it's gone forever. If I had two....yeah I would smoke it, but just one, I don't know; I would have to give it some thought. But that's a hell of a find, the oldest tin I have is some 2006 Christmas Cheer that i've been hanging on to. I've got several tins that I want to age but they are only a couple of years old.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

longburn said:


> Wow Dan, How lucky is that?! As far as smoking it, once it's gone...it's gone forever. If I had two....yeah I would smoke it, but just one, I don't know; I would have to give it some thought. But that's a hell of a find, the oldest tin I have is some 2006 Christmas Cheer that i've been hanging on to. I've got several tins that I want to age but they are only a couple of years old.


How much better can it get with more age then 50+ years? Its made to be enjoyed i say enjoy.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> How much better can it get with more age then 50+ years? Its made to be enjoyed i say enjoy.


You have a point Patrick, any more age will just lead to it's going down the down slope. Dan, pop that bad boy open and tell us what it's like!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

longburn said:


> You have a point Patrick, any more age will just lead to it's going down the down slope. Dan, pop that bad boy open and tell us what it's like!


he already popped the tin, see video on page 2


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the video Dan - I got chills watching you smell and inhale that tin after such a long time. Enjoy it and you are one fine BOTL.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for the video, Dan! Very generous gesture!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

What a great find, video, and gesture! Dan's one selfless Puffer, I can attest to that!

Now if everyone who gets a sample would add to the thread and post their own video experience of smoking the PA, that would be epic!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> Thanks for the video Dan - I got chills watching you smell and inhale that tin after such a long time. Enjoy it and you are one fine BOTL.


It was like watching Neil Armstrong, taking the first step onto the moon.


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

freestoke said:


> It was like watching Neil Armstrong, taking the first step onto the moon.


That's one small smell for a man, one giant puff for mankind.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

NomoMoMo said:


> That's one small smell for a man, one giant puff for mankind.


:rofl:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> originally posted by freestoke
> it was like watching neil armstrong, taking the first step onto the moon.
> That's one small smell for a man, one giant puff for mankind.


muwhahahhahahaha


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, with that video you easily took the world's biggest tease award away from my current girlfriend. Even 
showed the pipe you would be smoking it in off camera! Couldn't believe it.


----------



## Freshlillemor (Aug 2, 2012)

It's quite wonderful how these things are documented by the community


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I vacuum packed 15 samples today, and they are all in the mailbox with a single stamp (except one headed for Australia that I added more postage to). I seriously hope these pass the postage police and make it to you all without incident. I am leaving on a business trip tomorrow and won't know for sure until I get back. Please let me know if/when they start showing up. Cheers all!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I have received a brown envelope via USPS. It looked suspicious, so I haven't opened it yet. I did a precautionary radioactive carbon dating on the contents and it clocks in at 56 years. :spy: Probably not tobacco, so I think I'll burn it in the fireplace in the yard, just to be on the safe side. :behindsofa:

On second thought -- what's the plan here, Dan? Should we post our reviews here, on the serendipitously active PA thread review...guide on, my liege. :hail:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Mine arrived today as well. Thank you.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Good, I'm glad they are starting to arrive. If you wish to post a review, I think it might be best to start a new thread in the review forum. Cheers!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Got mine today! Thanks a bunch, Dan! Can't wait to dive in!!!!!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Mine arrived today also. Thank you Dan!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

DanR said:


> ound: Well, my wife thinks I'm a HOARDER, especially when she glances at my cellar in the closet.


We must be married to sisters. ound:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

AHHH!!! Thanks Dan! This is awesome! I didn't think I'd be getting a sampling, VERY COOL!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Dan - mailman delivered a nice surprise. I have never had PA before so this should be very interesting.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I still think we need a place to put the reviews together. How about, "Prince Albert, Free at Last".


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

Got mine today! Thanks DAN!!!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hit here also! Much unexpected, and appreciated... Thank you Dan. Great packaging too btw! :tu

I will give this my full attention this weekend!


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

OH MY GOD! Mine showed up last night.

I hadn't been watching this thread (in fact, I completely forgot about it!) So when I opened the envelope addressed from Dan with a sweet little vac-pac that was labeled only as "P A" I nearly shat bricks!

Can't imagine what an experience it must have been to be there when you "let the genie out of the bottle" because the smell I'm getting off this is causing a stir in me loins... Sorry, TMI...

It will be with hands, trembling with rapturous anticipation, that I will put flame to this treasure. 

Dan, thank you so much for your unending generosity! Such a gift can never be replicated and will never be forgotten!

Can't wait to hear other's thoughts on their experience.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I got a nice sample of it as well. Much appreciate and very kind to share the experience Dan! I plan on sitting down and smoking a bowl of it tomorrow after work!


----------



## Monday (Aug 14, 2012)

As they say Dans the Man


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> I have never had PA before so this should be very interesting.


You'll need something to compare it to. Keep your eyes to the skies. lane:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I must chime in on the smell also - it is soooo goooood. I have never had PA before so I am not sure if this is normal. I cant wait for the weekend.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

First I would like to thank Dan for including me in the sampling. I tried to give you an RG bump, but it told me I need to spread some around first. I don't see a place to review this sample on the review thread, so I think I will start one.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> First I would like to thank Dan for including me in the sampling. I tried to give you an RG bump, but it told me I need to spread some around first. I don't see a place to review this sample on the review thread, so I think I will start one.


Glad somebody is stepping up to the plate! Lead on Sir Nick! I'm on my way!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Nachman said:


> First I would like to thank Dan for including me in the sampling. I tried to give you an RG bump, but it told me I need to spread some around first. I don't see a place to review this sample on the review thread, so I think I will start one.


Thanks, Nick. I'll be following up with my review soon.

Link to the thread - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...8-year-old-pa-sample-reviews-thanks-danr.html


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

I have often boasted how the expanse of ocean between myself and you manaics keeps me safe, the border has been breached with an unassuming envelope from the gracious host of this thread. I had forgotten about this thread, I had not noticed my user name on the envelope till it was opened.

Thank you Dan, what a generous gesture and to go the effort of sending my way, plus how cool is it to smoke tobacco older then your own age.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Been a while since I downloaded photos from the camera. As it happens, Audrey snapped some candid shots of me opening the PA-56, so I thought I'd share them. I was showing her the packaging (she was amazed, of course -- who wouldn't be! :shock, and she had seen (and thoroughly enjoyed) the video, so she knew what the action was. As I carried on, she snuck out the camera. Here's me emptying the PA-56 onto a clean plate.










...and loading it into mason jar.










...off to get the Country Gentleman.










...carefully filling.










...suddenly seeing Audrey with the camera.










...showing my agony and sadness as I puff along.










Thanks again, Dan! :banana:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Great pics, Jim! Is that an Old Milwaukee I see in the glass on the end table?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Great pics, Jim! Is that an Old Milwaukee I see in the glass on the end table?


Thanks, Clifford! Yep, that looks suspiciously like an Old Mil. :lol:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome! That's what I was hoping to see here!!

Now, if I could only give Audrey some RG... :ask:

Oh well, thanks Mrs. Freestoke! :tu


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Didn't know you played classical guitar. That's is what I originally went to college for. Cg performance major for 5 semesters. Pipes in guitars we something in common I reckon. p


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim, I bet you're not showing your shoes onacounta plastic spikes...:boink:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Dr. Plume said:


> Didn't know you played classical guitar. That's is what I originally went to college for. Cg performance major for 5 semesters. Pipes in guitars we something in common I reckon. p


Yeah, I play, but I really suck.  I used to be a little better, but I never play scales or practice arpeggios, rasguedos or anything anymore. I topped out at level 8 or so, with the occasional "easy" level 9 piece, but my repertoire is generally level 5-7 now, where I can play comfortably. That's a Kantare spruce top in the picture, but my "real" guitar is a Masuro Kohno 20, 1974. Bought it new! :smile:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice mine is a spruce by a German make I bought at one of the workshops I went to. Never saw any levels on my stuff had to do scales and stuff for university for sure. But what I learned in those times is what matters is that you enjoy it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> Awesome! That's what I was hoping to see here!!
> 
> Now, if I could only give Audrey some RG... :ask:
> 
> Oh well, thanks Mrs. Freestoke! :tu


Audrey says you're welcome and thanks for the RG! Say Prince Albert!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I have more than a hundred posts how do I give ring gauge?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Look left and down - click the little sheriff's star


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Dr. Plume said:


> Very nice mine is a spruce by a German make I bought at one of the workshops I went to. Never saw any levels on my stuff had to do scales and stuff for university for sure. But what I learned in those times is what matters is that you enjoy it.


I have a little core of pieces that have stayed with me over the years: Bach BWV 999 Prelude, a Sor Etude Op.35, No.16 (XV in the Segovia collection), a Carcassi Opus 60 No 13, Bach BWV 1007 Prelude, Bianca Fiore, Sor Op.6, No.9 (Segovia XIII), Barrios Danza Paraguaya and El Sueno de la Munequita, Villa-Lobos Prelude #1, Allan Jaffe Rag #2, Tarrega Isabel and Prelude 11. Stuff like that, things I liked at the time I learned them.

You still play, right!? Never give up! Never surrender! :lol:

And this is some major chutzpah, right here. Highjacking one of the greatest thread ever on puff! :tsk:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I have a little core of pieces that have stayed with me over the years: Bach BWV 999 Prelude, a Sor Etude Op.35, No.16 (XV in the Segovia collection), a Carcassi Opus 60 No 13, Bach BWV 1007 Prelude, Bianca Fiore, Sor Op.6, No.9 (Segovia XIII), Barrios Danza Paraguaya and El Sueno de la Munequita, Villa-Lobos Prelude #1, Allan Jaffe Rag #2, Tarrega Isabel and Prelude 11. Stuff like that, things I liked at the time I learned them.
> 
> You still play, right!? Never give up! Never surrender! :lol:
> 
> And this is some major chutzpah, right here. Highjacking one of the greatest thread ever on puff! :tsk:


OK, mensch...chutzpah...where's Leo Rosen when ya need him? heh heh


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Audrey says you're welcome and thanks for the RG! Say Prince Albert!


Jim, wrong thread. This post belongs in the "Piper's Daily Dame" thread!

And by the way, I have a few recordings of Jim playing classical guitar that are FANTASTIC! When he says he sucks, its just more of Jim dishing out bologna again!!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

DanR said:


> Jim, wrong thread. This post belongs in the "Piper's Daily Dame" thread!
> 
> And by the way, I have a few recordings of Jim playing classical guitar that are FANTASTIC! When he says he sucks, its just more of Jim dishing out bologna again!!


I like bologna! The hijacking continues! Those are pretty standard and awesome pieces I am a huge fan of villa lobos preludes and etudes and yes I still play.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

There's a super classical guitar forum, delcamp.us here, but it might be delcamp something else there in France. Anyhow, no ads at all. None. Totally non-commercial. Fantastic collection of sheet music (free), an unbelievable collection of recordings and videos by world class players -- and I mean world class -- all free. A world class guitar forum! Run by a Frenchman and based in France, started by Jean-Francois Delcamp, a Big Cheese player. I'm freestroke over there. :lol: Check out Jounis Stenroos on youtube, for example. A regular on delcamp. Lots of others.

Tell 'em I sent you. :lol:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow too good to be true ill check out. Hijacking continues!


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

@DanR WOW! What an unbelievable score -- and a great video. Jim just turned me on to this thread. I can see that the consenus is that it is excellent. Enjoy!


----------

